# Reports of EOS 7D Mark II Firmware 1.04 Locking Up Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 15, 2015)

```
There’s a thread on the FredMiranda.com forum that says a few users have experienced lockups of their 7D Mark II after upgrading to firmware 1.04.</p>
<p>From FredMiranda</p>
<blockquote><p>I decided to update the firmware since I do have the 70-200II ( even though my 300 2.8 is usually on there )….Camera locked up twice shooting one game, I was looking through view finder turned away looked back through and had no info like it was shut off…the second time it was resuming from sleep….</p></blockquote>
<p>One of our forum moderators recommends the following procedure after updating firmware. It can solve some issues, but not all.</p>
<blockquote>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">My recommendation with any new firmware is to recordthe camera settings, and after installing the firmware,  do a camera reset, remove the battery for a few minutes, then restart the camera and restore the settings.  That will eliminate some issues, but not if there is actually a firmware issue.</span></p>
</blockquote>
<p class="p1">Please report on our forum or the FM forum if you’re experiencing lockups after updating to firmware 1.04 on your EOS 7D Mark II.</p>
<p class="p1"><a href="http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1365402" target="_blank">Read the thread at FredMiranda</a></p>
```


----------



## bergmacr (May 15, 2015)

I just purchased an EOS 7D Mark II from B&H yesterday. I came in the mail today and after using it with my 70-200 2.8 ii for about 10 minutes, it is already locking up. Either the screen turns back and when i click play, no photos show up, or the camera focuses but wont take a picture as if the shutter is locked.

Is there anyway i can see If my camera had this firmware upgrade?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 15, 2015)

bergmacr said:


> I just purchased an EOS 7D Mark II from B&H yesterday. I came in the mail today and after using it with my 70-200 2.8 ii for about 10 minutes, it is already locking up. Either the screen turns back and when i click play, no photos show up, or the camera focuses but wont take a picture as if the shutter is locked.
> 
> Is there anyway i can see If my camera had this firmware upgrade?



Yes, its there in the Camera menus. If you see the new firmware, 1.04, report this to Canon on their Forum. Otherwise return the camera if it happens again.


----------



## LSXPhotog (May 16, 2015)

After reading that, it appears many did not follow proper firmware upgrade procedures, causing the problem. I'm going to upgrade tonight and try the 70-200 II and all other lenses. Report back happy or angry.


----------



## Otara (May 16, 2015)

No problems here, but only shot 4-500, with 70-200 II


----------



## Sonoma County Photog (May 16, 2015)

Hello,

I upgraded my 7DII and have not had a problem yet. Are the lockups exclusive to the 70-200 F/2.8 lenses? I have one and plan to use it in the morning at a graduation ceremony. Maybe I should just use my 7D to make sure I don't have a problem?


----------



## RGF (May 16, 2015)

On a trip now, glad I did not upgrade before I left.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 16, 2015)

RGF said:
 

> On a trip now, glad I did not upgrade before I left.



I tend to wait a couple weeks as well. We don't know if there is a issue generally, but it is sounding suspicious.


----------



## deblack (May 16, 2015)

I upgraded two days ago. Haven't seen problems (or benefits), but haven't used my 70-200 f2.8 yet. I have the 70-200 version 1, not the version 2. Is the problem seen on both versions of the 70-200?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2015)

IIRC, there was at least one previous firmware update that fixed some things but broke something else, and was followed in a few days with a new update. 

This could be another case like that, or could be incorrect installation procedure (how many people pull the battery after the update?). Time will tell...


----------



## arbitrage (May 16, 2015)

I also posted on FM yesterday but will add my experience here. I updated FW on Wednesday morning. I did power down and removed the battery for a few seconds as instructed. Shot about 1500 images that morning using both 600II and 100-400II. Had no problems. In the afternoon I went out shooting again and at one point put my 7D2 down with 100-400II on it. Shot for a few minutes with my 1DX and when I picked up my 7D2 it was frozen. I only could see the top LCD. it wouldn't access menus and wouldn't control the lens. I could still change SS with the back dial. Turning on and off didn't help. Removing the battery solved he lockup. I shot a few hours today and no lock ups. Tomorrow will be sun up to sun down migrating bird shooting so I will see if it happens again.


----------



## GadgetBoy (May 16, 2015)

I had already experienced 3 lock up of 2 different bodies with firmware 1.0.2 : the AF was blocked, and the bodies refused to take a picture. Had to shut down the 7D mk II in each cases.


----------



## Ruined (May 16, 2015)

This really appears one troubled body. Lets hope Canon sorts it out.


----------



## weixing (May 16, 2015)

Hi,
No problem so far. Will report back if got lock-up.

Have a nice day.


----------



## whothafunk (May 16, 2015)

i have no issues with the 1.04 update, everthing works fine with either lenses (8-15, 70-200, 17-55).


----------



## gbchriste (May 16, 2015)

I'm always baffled by the folks who rush to update firmware whenever a new release comes out. Since December 2008 I've owned a 40D, a 5DII and now two 5DIIIs. And in all that time and through 4 bodies I've updated firmware exactly once and then only to accommodate the addition of an EyeFi card to my equipment list.

My default position on firmware is unless there is a compelling reason to update, I don't. What might those reasons be?

1) The firmware update is needed to correct aberrant or malfunctioning behaviors that I'm personally experiencing. For example, if the update info says, "Corrects behavior X on certain cameras" but I'm not experiencing that behavior, I won't bother with the update.

2) The firmware update will add new capabilities that I specifically want to take advantage of. My update to use the EyeFi for instance. Or if an update were to come out to keep the selected AF point on the 5DIII illuminated, then I'd certainly apply that.

3) The firmware update will improve the performance of capabilities I regularly use. If there had been an update to improve the focus accuracy on the 5DII, I absolutely would have applied that.

But I would never apply a firmware update just because a new version came out. The risk-vs-reward ratio has to be in my favor.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 16, 2015)

gbchriste said:


> I'm always baffled by the folks who rush to update firmware whenever a new release comes out. Since December 2008 I've owned a 40D, a 5DII and now two 5DIIIs. And in all that time and through 4 bodies I've updated firmware exactly once and then only to accommodate the addition of an EyeFi card to my equipment list.
> 
> My default position on firmware is unless there is a compelling reason to update, I don't. What might those reasons be?
> 
> ...



So, Whats your point? 

Many users were experiencing AF issues with the 7D MK II, and rather than return their cameras, wanted to see if the firmware fixed things.

I can't blame them for installing the firmware, its supposed to fix issues.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 16, 2015)

dilbert said:


> This would be the second QA issue to strike Canon in as many months.



Jeez.

Every single camera - any manufacturer - that's ever had a new firmware released has generated _some_ reports of bricking or other problems.


----------



## gbchriste (May 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > I'm always baffled by the folks who rush to update firmware whenever a new release comes out. Since December 2008 I've owned a 40D, a 5DII and now two 5DIIIs. And in all that time and through 4 bodies I've updated firmware exactly once and then only to accommodate the addition of an EyeFi card to my equipment list.
> ...



My point was that firmware updates always come with a risk of causing problems. I've worked in IT and software engineering for 25 years and know from first hand experience that no amount of testing and QA and can assure that a software update of any type to any system is 100% guaranteed to be free of the risk that problems introduced may in fact be more urgent than those being solved. I see it on a fairly regular basis in our software development organization which has a very high degree of software engineering capability and maturity, coupled with a very disciplined testing and QA process. Nevertheless we are occasionally forced to back out a software change and roll back to an earlier version literally within hours of a new release because our team of 5 testers could never in a million years test every iteration of the software operation that our 1000+ users can within in a couple of hours.

But be that as it may, if people are updating their camera firmware to correct an AF issue, then that would fall within my criteria for applying a firmware update - to correct an issue of malfunction or performance. In that circumstance the balance of risk-vs-reward is in the favor of the user.


----------



## DigitalEdgePhotography (May 16, 2015)

Got my 7D2 back from Canon for the focusing issue. Seems that *may* have been fixed, too early to tell.

It came back from Canon with the 1.04 firmware loaded on it.

While shooting an event today with my 24-104 f/4L attached, it locked up on me twice.

Had to power cycle the body before it would fire again.

Is version 1.05 out yet? 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 16, 2015)

DigitalEdgePhotography said:


> Got my 7D2 back from Canon for the focusing issue. Seems that *may* have been fixed, too early to tell.
> 
> It came back from Canon with the 1.04 firmware loaded on it.
> 
> ...



Make sure you report the issue. Call Canon and post on their forum. There won't be a fix unless a lot of people actually report issues. Canon is likely not lurking here to respond to folks with issues.


----------



## Harv (May 17, 2015)

I did the firmware upgrade and as instructed, removed the battery when finished, re-installing it a few seconds later.

I used the camera with my 70-200 2.8 II for almost 1,000 images today at the motocross track and did not have any lockups. Everything worked as it should.


----------



## Shannon_S (May 18, 2015)

Happy to report ;D... I updated to firmware 1.04 and shot all Saturday and Sunday(one shot and servo) without any issues using the Canon 70-300L. The camera is performing great. However, I just got the camera and lens back last Thursday from Canon NJ where "Electrical adjustments were carried out on the af assembly" in the camera and in the lens "the adjustment of the circuit board was incorrect. Electrical adjustments were carried out on circuit board, adjusted center/tilt/front back focus, adjust with camera body". This is after the af motor in the lens was replace the end of last year for $280. They also cleaned the cmos. So after all this it should be working great. Overall, I was very pleased with Canon's service and the turn around time of 7 days after I dropped it off in NJ.


----------



## pvalpha (May 18, 2015)

I upgraded my firmware and followed the firmware instructions to the letter back when it was released on the Canon USA site. I haven't had any problems with the camera and have taken at least 1000 shots. 

That said, I also had my configurations pretty close to stock, as I hadn't customized my camera much since I had just recently exchanged it. I just re-read Canon's instructions for the update, and nowhere does it say that the user should set their camera back to defaults. Thing is, with firmware updates, this is something that is usually expected because a pre-existing configuration that contains references to features that have been disabled or removed, or doesn't contain all the necessary information to drive new features the firmware is intended to implement can cause precisely this kind of annoyance. 

After I heard about the firmware freezing I went back through every menu setting line and reset it to default then set it to what I wanted it to do. Line by line. Cleared my custom functions (I wanted to do that anyway so I could start fresh). I didn't have any AFMA because the lenses I use the most are hitting focus dead-on. (I zoom in to 400% in ACR and its still sharp where I wanted to hit, I call that dead-on, YMMV) But if you're using a lens/feature this firmware is intended to address and you have settings carried over from the old firmware concerning that lens/feature - you might want to think about re-doing those settings if you're experiencing freezing. 

If that doesn't help, collect information about the settings of the camera and any changes you made from the previous shot to the freeze. You should be able to extract most of the information from the EXIF of the previous shot to the freeze, and then just remember/write down anything you were trying to do different (zooming, setting change, flash fill, GPS, CF change...) that caused the next shot to freeze. Details like that allow you to find the situation that causes the freeze, and if you can make something happen consistently, then you're going to help the developers solve the issue for everyone that is having the exact same problem as you are. You will also know what situations to avoid until the problem is fixed. 

Another thing to consider is that you should only do a firmware update if there's some benefit to you. Any time you're messing with the system there is _always_ the possibility of bricking a device. For me, this firmware had the modifications to the anti-flicker shooting and the issues with the picture style settings not being always applied to images captured under custom functions. Considering I occasionally use my camera to take images in server rooms for visual references - anti-flicker shooting helps. I like to be able to consistently read the markings on what I'm taking pictures of, and most shiny metallic things don't like flashes. It also seems that every hardware manufacturer likes using shiny stickers for their serial numbers.


----------



## mastermason6 (May 18, 2015)

Up loaded FW this past Thursday. 3 lockups this weekend. Talked to Canon this morning and they stated to send in camera so that they could take a look at it.
They stated that they had not heard of this.


----------



## Joey (May 18, 2015)

Upgraded to 1.04 following directions carefully, took around 1000 shots at theu International Centre for Birds of Prey using 100-400 LII and I'm blown away. I didn't know I was such a good photographer! No problems so far - but then I had no problems before the upgrade either.


----------



## Leuman45 (May 19, 2015)

Hello ,several users in Spain, when they have updated the firmware to the newest version, the multiplier kenko now does not work, the camera is blocked... Check if the same thing happens you.

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2015)

Leuman45 said:


> Hello ,several users in Spain, when they have updated the firmware to the newest version, the multiplier kenko now does not work, the camera is blocked... Check if the same thing happens you.
> 
> Thanks



Kenko TC's cause issues with all newer cameras, but only with certain lenses. Usually, its related to AFMA. Turn off AFMA and they work, but you get out of focus images. Kenko updates the firmware in their TC's, and puts a colored dot on them, a different color each time. So far, they have not solved compatibility issues that I'm aware of. Its been a issue for several years with the 5D MK III, but now a whold groupof photographers are upgrading from a 7D to the MK II and re-discovering the issues with newer cameras.

This is always a issue for third party manufacturers. When Canon adds a new feature, upgrades AF, etc, reverse engineered products suddenly do not work. The issue comes from the faulty reverse engineering.


----------



## Leuman45 (May 19, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Leuman45 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ,several users in Spain, when they have updated the firmware to the newest version, the multiplier kenko now does not work, the camera is blocked... Check if the same thing happens you.
> ...



Thanks, I will tell them...  but I am interesting too if somebody have the same problem here.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2015)

Leuman45 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Leuman45 said:
> ...



Its a years old subject, lots of posts here, but a long time ago.


The search engine can find them, search for Kenko Hang

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=search2

Here are more. I really wonder why people buy them? They do work on older cameras, but eventually, most people move up to a newer one, and suddenly they can't use them.


http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1360285/0?keyword=Kenko#12969513

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1336777/0?keyword=Kenko#12752008

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1314927/0?keyword=Kenko#12546111

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1311511/0?keyword=Kenko#12513852


----------



## surapon (May 19, 2015)

Dear Friends.
I Up-load Firmware 1.04 since the first day of USA. come out. version, and shoot in Atlanta , with 70-200 MK. I, and 100-400 mm. MK I for more than 1,500+ Photos of BRAG= Bicycle Ride Across Georgia, And No problem at all, Yes the 9 Points AF at the center are super/ super fast.
Have a great day, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 20, 2015)

So far, only a tiny number of users have posted about a issue, It could be a partially failed installation due to a issue in the camera itself, things like bad memory cells in the internal camera writable memory could cause it. I'd send in the camera if it locks up more than once.


----------



## Leuman45 (May 21, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Leuman45 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Thank you ;D


----------



## AshtonNekolah (May 23, 2015)

gbchriste said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > gbchriste said:
> ...



I also worked in the IT dep as well and I must say, well said, I never update anything unless im experiencing a problem that the firmware clam to fix, being said that will open not always but can open other doors to other problems. But you know your stuff I fully agree with your first post on the topic.


----------



## tron (Jun 5, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> So far, only a tiny number of users have posted about a issue, It could be a partially failed installation due to a issue in the camera itself, things like bad memory cells in the internal camera writable memory could cause it. I'd send in the camera if it locks up more than once.


Maybe it is a small number but all cases cannot be attributed to a partially failed installation. There is at least one user in this thread that got it new with 1.04 firmware and had problems. If we add this to the fact that there are no similar reports for other canon cameras then the conclusion is concerning. Since this problem was not reported in the original firmware I believe that Canon will fix it eventually in the next firmware release.


----------



## Spydur (Jun 6, 2015)

Have been working with my second 7DMII body over the past 10 days or so... Sent the first one back to the vendor (not Canon) as it had significant AF issues. Got the second body and was thrilled with AF. Great, sharp images, exactly what I expected with the upgrade from 7D.

Based on problems reported with software upgrade to v1.04, I intentionally DID NOT upgrade from v1.02.

Tonight using a freshly charged battery, while taking a few family pictures with a Speedlight mounted and using Canon wireless remote, the camera unexpectedly shut down. It would not reset with ON/OFF switch cycling. However, when I removed the battery and re-inserted, it returned to full function... for another 3-4 shots, before doing the same thing again... and then again... and then again. I put about 1,000 exposures through this body before this failure.

Anyone else experiencing unexpected shutdowns on full battery with software v1.02?


----------



## digital paradise (Jun 13, 2015)

Went out birding yesterday. Over 600 shots and no issues.


----------



## pvalpha (Jun 13, 2015)

Spydur said:


> Have been working with my second 7DMII body over the past 10 days or so... Sent the first one back to the vendor (not Canon) as it had significant AF issues. Got the second body and was thrilled with AF. Great, sharp images, exactly what I expected with the upgrade from 7D.
> 
> Based on problems reported with software upgrade to v1.04, I intentionally DID NOT upgrade from v1.02.
> 
> ...


I've had zero problems with the FW upgrade. And no problems with batteries/camera freeze. At least 2000 images since the upgrade, including multiple 2 and 10 second timer shots. I didn't get a wireless remote release, although I do use a Canon 550EX Speedlight regularly for bounce illumination indoors. I also use the Canon battery grip and both my batteries are both LP6n's from Canon new with the camera (I tend to buy batteries in pairs when I have something that takes more than one). I haven't taken any images with this camera with the Battery grip removed, but that shouldn't make a difference.

My suggestion would be to check the battery contacts and your mounting/contact points on your Speedlight and possibly your lenses - if you have a different lens for indoor/flash photography than what you usually use. Could be a bad contact causing miscommunication. 

Next thing I'd check is your memory card and in the case of CF - the pins in the CF slot if you're using CF. I use both a UHS-I SC 3 and CF card to record images. One of my three 32gb cards had a crack in the casing from use. Started to melt the three seconds after I inserted it into my camera - I realized that there was a problem when it gave me a SD error on boot. Burnt my fingers something fierce yanking it out as it was well on its way to becoming a melted puddle of plastic. Fortunately no damage to the camera... but now I'm down a card.  

My 10D had an issue with a CF card where one of the pins had become shorted slightly due to a bend. There I could take two or three pictures, then the sucker would lock up. Power down, remove battery, retry. Once I found the problem I had to use tweezers to gently move the pin back to the right place and straighten it out. After that the camera was working perfectly again. 

Use extreme caution if you're poking at things. Just try the camera and change one variable at a time - another battery if you can, different flash card, different lens, different speedlight (or none at all), etc, and go from there.


----------



## Spydur (Jun 16, 2015)

@PVAlpha: Thanks for suggestions. I will run through them to see if I can isolate the problem.

I shot a wedding over the weekend (1100 frames) with the new body, many with the Speedlight, with no lockups. I did not use the remote control for any shots, but I don't see how that could be issues.

Thanks again.


----------

